# Health Guarantee/Contract



## Jsc (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi everyone.

I'm on the waiting list for a litter of two toy poodles, one male one female, that was born on the 20th of September; they were born a week early, so we're currently waiting to see how things turn out. 

I feel very comfortable with this breeder, so if the little male puppy does well, I'd like to get him. The breeder regularly shows, has multiple imported dogs, and appears to have a very good reputation. All dogs live indoors and the puppies are also raised in the home. She's been really easy to talk to and always replies really quickly whenever I have a question. 

The litter is from an imported dam and the sire is from imported dogs, too, so my puppy would have a very diverse pedigree. The dam's dam has DK. UCH. LUX. CH. INT. CH. SWD. CH before her registered name, which seems very impressive to me, someone with limited knowledge of showing and titles. 

I'm really excited about the little male in the litter, and I love the look of the sire. I'll hear within the next week or two how the litter is progressing. 

Anyway, to get to my point, both dogs are PRA clear and regularly health checked, and when I asked if the breeder has a health guarantee or contract, she said she doesn't normally, but she'd be happy to do one for me, if I wanted. 

What sort of things would I want in the contract/health guarantee? Does anyone have an example of a good one? 

Thank you!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well one thing that I see in a lot of contracts that I don't like is that the demand the return of the dog.
For me, the only contract that would be of any value would be one that said if the dog was diagnosed with x y or z, the breeder would pay for the medical expenses up to the purchase price of the dog.
But even that would have little value for me because my dogs are insured with Petplan on the day that they come home.
My breeder is very old school, if you want to return the puppy for any reason - health, not a good fit, whatever, she will take them back and refund your money. Once the dog is grown, she will still give 50% back, because if you don't want your dog! she wants it - that simple.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

If I were a breeder I'd want the dog back if the puppy-owner didn't want it for any reason. Love that 50% reimbursement clause


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Indiana said:


> If I were a breeder I'd want the dog back if the puppy-owner didn't want it for any reason. Love that 50% reimbursement clause



Yup, isn't that great - stops a person from trying to get some money back on Craig's list, or taking the easy way out and dumping the dog at the shelter - and a couple of times I have seen her spend quite a chunk on medical care for those dogs that she took back!


----------

